# OMG ccache spacca! O_O

## bsolar

Capperi!

Ho ricompilato la mia bzImage dopo aver cambiato un paio di opzioni e non ci ha messo minuti, ma secondi  :Shocked:  !

----------

## almafer

come è possibile ciò? non ho capito neanche il titolo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bsolar

 *almafer wrote:*   

> come è possibile ciò? non ho capito neanche il titolo  

 

http://ccache.samba.org/ <- potrebbe interessarti.

----------

## enx89

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *almafer wrote:*   come è possibile ciò? non ho capito neanche il titolo   
> 
> http://ccache.samba.org/ <- potrebbe interessarti.

 

Ho guardato il sito, e mi sembra MOOOOLTO interessante  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .

3 domande:

1.Come lo hai usato? Hai fatto i link simbolici o hai modificato il makefile?

2.Potrebbe essere utile utilizzarlo per qualsiasi installazione con emerge?

3.c'è nell' albero di portage?

ENx

----------

## bsolar

 *enx89 wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*    *almafer wrote:*   come è possibile ciò? non ho capito neanche il titolo   
> 
> http://ccache.samba.org/ <- potrebbe interessarti. 
> 
> Ho guardato il sito, e mi sembra MOOOOLTO interessante   .
> ...

 

L'ho emerso:

```
# emerge ccache
```

e gli ho settato la cache:

```
# ccache -M[dimensione]
```

----------

## almafer

grazie del link,stasera me lo leggo con calma,ciao

----------

## cerri

Mi puoi spiegare?

Se non erro non e' altro che una cache per cose gia' compilate. Giusto?

----------

## enx89

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ccache -M[dimensione]
> ```
> ...

 

Che dimensione gli hai dato? giusto per avere un idea.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Mi puoi spiegare?
> 
> Se non erro non e' altro che una cache per cose gia' compilate. Giusto?

 

Gia, gli ho dato 2GB  :Smile:  e funziona... se ricompilo roba lui non sta a ricalcolare tutto ma piglia la pappa già pronta dalla cache...

Credo più gli dai meglio è.

----------

## cerri

Ok. Ma e' da decidere se e' meglio avere spazio o tempo CPU.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> se ricompilo roba lui non sta a ricalcolare tutto ma piglia la pappa già pronta dalla cache...
> 
> Credo più gli dai meglio è.

 

E' un 

```
make clean; make
```

senza lo svantaggio del clean. Giusto? Idea semplice e geniale  :Very Happy: 

--Gianluca

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ok. Ma e' da decidere se e' meglio avere spazio o tempo CPU. 

 

Inoltre ha senso solo se si ricompila qualcosa.

Ad ogni modo per quel che mi riguarda ho spazio a sufficienza...  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Eppur ti odio.

----------

## blaze_

ho provato anche io, mamma mia, e' veramente impressionante :)

----------

## enx89

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   se ricompilo roba lui non sta a ricalcolare tutto ma piglia la pappa già pronta dalla cache...
> 
> Credo più gli dai meglio è. 
> 
> E' un 
> ...

 

Ok, ma ho ancora un dubbio:

quando, per esempio, ricompilo il kernel, il 

```
make clean
```

 lo devo fare?

ENx

----------

## bsolar

 *enx89 wrote:*   

>  *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*    *bsolar wrote:*   se ricompilo roba lui non sta a ricalcolare tutto ma piglia la pappa già pronta dalla cache...
> 
> Credo più gli dai meglio è. 
> 
> E' un 
> ...

 

Si (se serve). ccache sfrutterà i dati nella sua cache automaticamente se capirà che può farlo (o almeno dovrebbe...)

----------

## Yans

molto interessante   :Wink: 

----------

